# Neuer Teich



## Ulipet (28. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe viiiele Fragen 

Mit dem Thema Gartenteich beschäftige ich mich seit kurzen erst.
Lebe auf einem Bauernhof auf dessen Grundstück ein riesiger Teich liegt. Schätzungsweise 20 X 15 Meter mit einer Wassertiefe von bestimmt max. 1.20 Meter .
Dieser wurde letztes Jahr komplett ausgebaggert (es handelt sich um ein Nachklärbecken) .
Unterhalb des Teiches wurde ein Erdwärmesystem mit 24 Erdwärmespiralen eingebaut. Daher wurde das Nachklärbecken komplett trocken gelegt und ausgebaggert und ist nun zu einem richtig tollen, großen Teich ausgeartet.
Der Teichboden besteht aus Lehm. 
Nun habe ich mit meinem Nachbarn den Wunsch diesen Teich zu beleben. __ Frösche und __ Molche haben sich selbstständig angesiedelt und vermehrt.
__ Schwertlilie war schon da und breitet sich wieder richtig schön aus.
Da es ein Nachklärbecken ist werden logischerweise auch Hauswasser und Regenwaser in den Teich eingeleitet.
Somit wird’s KEIN Schwimmteich... was man bei der Größe ja gerne auch vorsehen könnte.
Nun haben wir ein paar __ Graskarpfen und Goldfische eingesetzt und zwei kleine Koi - A.
Was das auch immer heißen soll.

Inzwischen haben wir von einem Bekannten auch zwei Seerosen bekommen und eingesetzt.... und würden uns sehr freuen wenn die dann tatsächlich diesen Sommer an die Oberfläche kommt 

Die Fische fühlen sich ... soweit ich das beurteil kann... pudel wohl. Zu füttern brauchen wir nix denn der Teich bietet den Fischen alles was sie Brauchen. hatte mal Fischfutter zugegeben doch das blieb komplett unberührt.

Leider haben wir immer mal mit Algenproblemen zu kämpfen. Das Wasser ist trübe... grünlicher Algenschaum in einer Teichecke da der Wind den in eine Ecke drückt. Fadenalgen.. die ich nicht so problematisch sehe (ist ja ein Naturteich)
und leider,  leider auch diese __ Entengrütze die sich letzten Herbst so sehr ausgebreitet hatte das der gesamte Teich überdeckt war.
Inzwischen... wie gesagt sind nun Fische drin und um die Wasserqualität zu verbessern habe ich 20 Teichmuscheln eingesetzt. 
Wasserpflanzen sind nicht wirklich vorhanden. Uferbewuchs ->NATUR, also Brennnesseln, Gras usw.
Nun überlegen wir eine Teichpumpe zu kaufen und einen Bachlauf zu simulieren. Soll dafür dienen den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers zu erhöhen... damit das Wasser klarer und besser wird.
Macht das Sinn????????????? Außer dass es schön aussieht?

Wie kann ich ansonsten den Teich verbessern?
Was hilft gegen Entengrütze?
Sollten möglichst viele verschiedene Fische im Teich sein?

Zur Zeit sind es vielleicht 25 Fische... die in der Größe des Teiches sich noch verlaufen *lach

Über Anregungen und Hilfe wie ich den Teich verschönern, und vor allem verbessern kann in Wasserqualität und so weiter... wäre ich seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr dankbar!!!

Braucht Ihr ein Bild vom Teich???

LG
Ulipet


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*



> Braucht Ihr ein Bild vom Teich???



Das wäre natürlich prima und hilfreich


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Hallo Ulipet,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 - naklar brauchen wir Fotos und sei es nur, um unsere Neugier zu befriedigen 

Zu Deinem Problem kann ich Dir aber schon soviel sagen: Fische helfen nicht gegen __ Entengrütze. Eher im Gegenteil. Sie bereiten alles, was sie fressen nur fein säuberlich wieder auf, damit noch mehr Entengrütze oder Fadenalgen wachsen können.

Was hilft, sind andere Pflanzen, die Nährstoffe verbrauchen. __ Schwertlilie ist prima. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, ist es kein Folienteich? Dann kannst Du nämlich aus dem Vollen der Großverbraucher schöpfen: alle Carex-Arten, __ Rohrkolben, alle Simsen, __ Binsen und natürlich Unterwasserarten wie __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt etc. Bei Werner auf der Seite findest Du eine interaktive Pflanzenliste (Excel-Datei), da sind alle wasserklärenden Pflanzen markiert.


----------



## Ulipet (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Okay... hier die Bilder 

LG
Ulipet


----------



## Ulipet (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Wie gesagt... es ist ein naurteich. Also werden Baumblätter in den Teich fallen... und der Uferbewuchs ist auch dem Zufall überlassen. 
Einiges haben wir eingesetzt, bzw. hat die Natur schon gemacht. (__ Schwertlilien)

Nachdem ich mir nun das __ Hornkraut angesehen habe klingt es als tolle Alternative ... wird dabei der Teich nicht irgendwann zugewuchert???

Danke für die netten Willkommensgrüße

LG
Ulipet


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Wow...Natur pur. Sieht Klasse aus.
Mein erster Gedanke: Da gehören 1-2 Schleien rein 

Mit dem __ Hornkraut hatte ich bisher noch nie Problem in Sachen zuwuchern.


----------



## Ulipet (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Hey Danke 

Ja, der Teich ist einfach so entstanden weil unter dem Nachklärbecken eine Erdwärmeanlage eingebracht werden sollte. So wurde die Stelle komplett ausgebaggert und dann die Spiralen eingesetzt. um die nötige Tiefe zu haben wurde daraus dann ein richtiger Teich 

Zu unserer Freude!

Nun haben wir einen echten Gefallen daran gefunden und wollen den "schick" machen. Was natürlich auch die Zutat von Fischen bedeutet die wir dann von unserer selbstbebauten Bank aus betrachten wollen. 
Vielleicht werden wir auch noch einen kleinen Steg hineinbauen. Mal sehen...

Wenn wir einen Bachlauf mit Pumpe simmulieren wollen... auch zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität... wie groß müsste die denn ausgelegt werden?
Auf Bild EINS, da wo der große Stein ist, da sollte der bachlauf hin. Schätzungsweise sollte die Pumphöhe dann so um die 3 Meter liegen.

Unsere Idee ist... eine Furche mit Folie auszulegen und Steine darin setzen über die dann das Wasser durchfließt.
Steine hat ein Bauernhof ja genug... werden ja immer gesammelt *lach

Das Ganze sollte auf keinen Fall zu teuer werden.
Ich habe schon für Fische, __ Muscheln, Pflanzen und so  200 Euro ausgegeben und wollte auch noch weitere Fische dazu holen. Sonst sind da echt zu wenige drin.

Oder gibt es hier Teichfreunde die zuviele Fische haben und welche abgeben???


LG
Ulipet


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Servus Ulipet

Mein Name ist Helmut und ich heiße Dich 

:willkommen

Um gleich auf dein Kernproblem einzugehen ....

Ich würde Dir dringend einmal diese Abhandlung zu Algen empfehlen zu lesen

Mit diesem Fachbeitrag wird Dir, hoffe ich, bezüglich Fische "Ein Licht aufgehen" 

Weiters gebe ich zu bedenken .... Du schreibst von einer Erdwärmeanlage unter dem Teich .... diese entzieht, wie der Name schon sagt, Wärme dem Erdreich ....

Funktioniert, wenn ordentlich berechnet auch im Winter ... gerade im Winter ist es bei "normalen" Fischteichen so, daß im tiefsten Bereich die wärmste Zone entsteht =  ~ 4°C.
Jetzt entzieht diese Erdwärmeanlage dem Wasser diese Wärme ....

Folge, die Fische werden dies nicht überleben, außer vielleicht ein paar "hart gesottene" ... dies wird aber ein teures Ausleseverfahren ... du wirst wahrscheinlich viele Opfer zu beklagen haben .... ist es Dir, im Namen der Fische wert 

Also wie schon vorher von den Usern beschrieben, Pflanzen pflanzen und dies nicht gerade in homöopathischen Dosen ..... 

Hier noch ein Beitrag unseres Pflanzenexperten für "klärende" Pflanzen ... Elschen hat Dir ja schon den Link mit allen Pflanzen geschrieben 

Und ja ... so ein Naturteich hat was .... gefällt mir ausgezeichnet 

Noch eine Frage ... wie tief ist er denn jetzt, nach dem ausbaggern .....


----------



## Ulipet (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Hi Helmut,
ich danke dir für deine Auskunft.
Ja, das stimmt schon mi der Erdwärme... aber die ist nicht komplett im ganzen Teich verteilt sondern nur auf der Hälfte. Dennoch... klar wird Wärme unterhalb des Teiches entzogen.

Die maximale Teife des Teiches müsste so ungefähr bei 1.20 - 1.40 Meter liegen. 
Ich werde heute das mal nachmessen. 

Der Teich hat einen dicken Lehmboden, also eine dicke Lehmschicht unterhalb. Die Spiralen sind nochmal in Gräben viel tiefer eingesetzt, schätzungsweise 3 - 4 Meter tief. 

Der Teich hat also keine Teichfolie!!!

Zum Thema Pflanzen... 
Nun sehe ich viele Pfanzen... in der Liste. Hier habe ich "NUR EIN FUTTERHAUS" mit zumindest unr bekannt... da bekomme ich die Pflanzen nicht. Nur ein paar ausgewählte und ein paar ausgewählte Fische. Goldfische. __ Shubunkin, __ Nase, Sarasa, Stör, Goldorfen, Teichmuscheln, Koi. Das war's.

Im Baumarkt gibts auch keine Teichpflanzen... oder? Muss ich da mal schauen?

Im Teich tummeln sich viele __ Frösche, Lurche/__ Molche, __ Libellen und __ Käfer, Goldbrandkäfer, __ Wasserläufer und alles andere sich im Teich versammelt kann.
Hat das auch eine Aussage über die Wasserqualität? 
Trotz Trübung und Algen okay?

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Hi Uli,

die Pflanzen von der Liste bekommst Du i.d.R. alle hier oder hier.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Servus Uli

Ich kenne einen Fall, da sind Tiefbohrungen zur Erdwärmegewinnung am Nachbargrundstück gemacht worden und der Teich, ein Koiteich, ist abgekühlt.



> Bezüglich Robustheit kann ich 2 Beispiele nennen. Japanische Koi seit Jahren in einem mit PE-Bällen abgedeckten Teich mit Heizband für die 4 Grad Minimum. Keine Probleme all die Jahre. Heuer durch Entzug der Erdwärme (der Nachbar hat sich eine Anlage in der Nähe des Teiches bauen lassen), fiel die Temperatur unter 4 Grad. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit 4 tote Koi, sofortiges Handeln und Evakuierung in ein Faltbecken in den Keller. 8 Koi überlebten.
> 
> Gegenbeispiel: ältere Euro-Koi um die 40 cm, __ Goldfisch-Teich, noch nie abgedeckt, nachgeprüfte Wassertemperaturen von unter 1 Grad, keine Ausfälle.
> 
> ...


Quelle aus unserem Partnerforum

Nur zum Verständnis ... Will nur die schlimmsten Fälle aufzeigen, ob sie eintreffen 



> Im Teich tummeln sich viele __ Frösche, Lurche/__ Molche, __ Libellen und __ Käfer, Goldbrandkäfer, __ Wasserläufer und alles andere sich im Teich versammelt kann.
> Hat das auch eine Aussage über die Wasserqualität?
> Trotz Trübung und Algen okay?


Hat die Aussage das dein Teich ein funktionierende Biologie aufgebaut hat ... heißt .... das Nahrungsangebot der jeweiligen Spezies sind vorhanden .... Fische gehören eigentlich nicht in so einem Teich ... obwohl die Wasserquali sehr gut sein dürfte.

Trübung und Algen tun den Bewohnern nicht weh und stören sie überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil dadurch haben sie eine hervorragende Deckung, egal aus welcher Richtung.

Das stört nur uns Menschen mit unserem Reinheitswahn und wegen der Optik


----------



## Ulipet (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Na... dann bin ich ja beruhigt, was die Wasserqualität angeht.
Ich denke die Trübungen sind auch nicht so schlimm. Ja, leider sieht man die Fische dadurch nicht soooo klasse aber okay. Ich dachte nur weil diese __ Entengrütze sicherlich wiederkommen wird, und weil , wie auf den Foto's zu sehen, Algenschaum den Teich benetzt... ich dachte man muss handeln.
Dann ist ja alles okidoki. Kristallklares Wasser wollte ich sowieso nicht 
Die Fische ernähren sich ausschließlich von dem was der Teich an Flora und Fauna hergibt.
Und die Racker schwimmen recht flink durch die Gegend. 
Damit scheint es Ihnen doch gut zu gehen.

Dann werde ich mal sehen ob ich da nicht noch ein paar schöne Pflanzen finde und gut isss.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Ulipet


----------



## Findling (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich*

Hallo Uli,

die eigentlich wichtigsten Aussagen wurden schon von Else und Helmut gemacht. 

Aber trotzdem noch eine Anmerkung von mir:

1. zu den Fischen:  Wenn die jetzt vorhandenen Fische sich in deinem Teich wirklich wohl fühlen und auch den Winter überstehen können (trotz der von Helmut angeführten Temperaturrisiken) dann werden sie sich entsprechend vermehren und in einigen Jahren hast du dann so oder so genügend Fische im Teich. Wenn nicht -  dann genügen die jetzt schon vorhandenen als "Versuchskaninchen":beten.  Zusätzliche würde ich nicht mehr anschaffen, zum einen wegen der genannten Risiken, zum anderen, weil sich bei Eignung über kurz oder lang sowieso ein entsprechender Bestand einstellen wird.

2. zum geplanten/angedachten Bachlauf:  Die Idee mit den von dir genannten Steinen im Bachlauf finde ich nicht so gut - weil es sich um Feldsteine handelt. Bedenke dabei bitte unbedingt, dass Feldsteine über einen (mehr oder weniger langen) Zeitraum regelmäßig chemischen Substanzen wie Dünger oder auch Unkrautvernichtern o.ä. ausgesetzt waren. Diese dann in deinen Wasserkreislauf einzubringen ist gelinde gesagt gefährlich, da es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Auswaschungen dieser Substanzen kommen wird die dann im Teich großen Schaden anrichten können. Also, wenn Bachlauf, dann entweder ganz auf Steine verzichten und nur mit Kies die Folie abdecken oder "saubere" Steine besorgen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------

